# Really need some help please!



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone help?! I had two high grade blastocysts transferred 13 days ago and am due to test tomorrow. 9 days after transfer I started with brown spotting. I took a test in the evening and there was a faint positive line. I rang my clinic and they were totally unhelpful telling me my period was probably just coming and to test on test day    Thanks for the support! They didn't suggest increasing pessaries or anything else just really short with me (it's an NHS funded cycle, not sure if that makes a difference). The next day the bleeding was heavier but still brown and I was cramping too and then by that evening it turned red. I tested again the next morning and it was BFN but a test later that night was briefly positive again. I have continued bleeding up until today. My question is why My natural cycles are well over 40 days and I never bleed early. If the clinic had upped my progesterone might I have kept that first BFP? just feel like I have been badly treated at such a vulnerable time by my clinic and I want answers. In my first IVF cycle I got all the way to OTD with no spotting or bleeding and that was BFN. Just can't understand what has gone wrong.


Just needed to get that off my chest


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry I can't help hun but just wanna wish u luck for tomorro!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi louisoscar hon, how are you?  I'm so sorry your clinic was so unsupportive   Did you have a blood test today or was it another hpt?    

xxx


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi I'm sorry your going through this have been there a few times myself and increasing your pessaries wouldn't have made any difference unfortunately what will be will be and it's very unfair that us ladies get so far only to have it snatched away take some time for yourself xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again

sorry but I'd have to disagree with regard to the pessaries, they really can make a difference in some cases. Obviously if the embie is damaged in some way then it won't survive no matter what you do, but low progesterone levels can and do contribute to losses in early pregnancy where the embryo is viable and progesterone supplementation has been proven to increase pregnancy rates in numerous studies:

http://www.squidoo.com/progesteronemiscarriage#module4055094

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

http://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/ASRM_Content/News_and_Publications/Practice_Guidelines/Educational_Bulletins/Progesterone_supplementation%281%29.pdf

http://www.naprotechnology.com/progesterone.htm

#justsayin.... 

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies girls. As expected the outcome was a definite BFN on otd, in fact I had almost finished my bleed by otd. I'm in a very low place right now and have no idea where to go from here. Dh wants to take things slowly and give us a break but I am desperate to keep going with a desperation born from total denial and trying not to deal with the reality of the situation.


i want to go back onto clomid just so I can have a few cycles where I know I'm ovulating and we can have a chance naturally but I know realistically that after 11 cycles and only one pregnancy which miscarried, the doctors are unlikely to let me take it again. We will probably do IVF one more time but have to wait months to have my 2 cycles in between which for me may mean another 4 months wait. We are reaching the end of the line and I am just so so sad.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for ur bfn pet,I can only imagine how heartbreakin it is!

U will need time to come to terms with it so maybe ur dh is right in sayin take it slow for a while,I understand why u want to try clomid again and there has been cases were women fall pregnant after failed ivf naturally but u need to talk to ur dh,u both need to be in the same place and both agree wat use want to do otherwise it'l cause u stress that u def don't need and that won't help when tryin to conceive,u need to leave it a month r so till u recover from this cycle and just have some time out for u and dh to have some fun and remember why use are together in the first place!!

I'm a great believer in 'wats for u,will not go by u' so stay positive pet..ur time will come..

Jenna xx


----------

